# Music Player Advance



## blank white page (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey KiVan!
In the old GBATemp you said that you were going to make a tutorial for the Music Player.
i want to put my own stuff on there
The metalcompilation that i got from you is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And one more thing do or anyone know how to rip the music from GBA games?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 27, 2002)

i'll make an exhaustive tutorial when  i have time..
anyway.. the txt in the musicplayer advance 2 program is quiteeasy to understand.. give it a looj


----------



## ShinGetter (Oct 27, 2002)

I think that the tutorial in the file .zip of the MPA is much simple one, you can use that one waiting KiVan's tutorial


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 27, 2002)

To blank white page's other question:

Is there a specific format for GBA music (like GBS, NSF, SID, SPC for other systems)? That would be great  B)


----------



## blank white page (Oct 27, 2002)

me!
dummy!
didnt keep the txt for the music player.
oh kay!!!
if anyone has it pm me or a link would be great 
thanx


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

aint the gba music small mp3's in low(er) quality?


----------

